# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  تسجيلات القرآن الكريم بجودة صوت فائقة (جودة الـ Cd)

## أسـامة

تسجيلات القرآن الكريم بجودة صوت فائقة (جودة الـ CD) 
لصعوبة الوصول إلى التسجيلات القرآنية بجودة صوت عالية، رأيت أن أقوم بعمل مشاركة - أضع فيها المواقع التي عليها هذه التسجيلات فائقة الجودة والتي يصعب الوصول إليها وخاصة أنها باللغة الإنجليزية.
عسى الله أن ينفعكم بها جميعاً.
- ملاحظة:
حجم الملفات أكبر من الحجم المتاح على المواقع الأخرى، وهذا لاختلاف جودة الصوت بين هذا وذاك.

المواقع:
1- الموقع الأول: اضغط هنــا
2- الموقع الثاني: اضغط هنــا
3- الموقع الثالث: اضغط هنــا
4- الموقع الرابع: اضغط هنــا
5- الموقع الخامس: اضغط هنــا

* ذكرت فقط المواقع ذات الجودة العالية: Biterate: 128 kbps وما فوقها.
بصيغة: mp3
ويوجد جودة متوسطة ومنخفضة على بعض المواقع الأخرى. ولا أرى وضعها في هذه المشاركة لسهولة الوصول إليها. وجزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## الجليس الصالح

جزاك الله خيراً
بالفعل تعتبر Biterate: 128 kbps هي جودة الـCD  وهي جودة عالية جداً
بارك الله فيك

----------


## أسـامة

وفيك بارك الله أيها الحبيب - أحسن الله إليك وجمعنا في الدنيا على طاعته وفي الآخرة في جنته

----------


## الغزال

بارك الله في جهودك (أسامة) 
وهذا رابط لموقع رياض القرآن جودة التسجيلات فيه لابأس بها وهي بصيغة Mp3  وميزته أنه يضم هدد كبير من القراء والتحميل منه يسر.

----------


## أسـامة

> بارك الله في جهودك (أسامة) 
> وهذا رابط لموقع رياض القرآن جودة التسجيلات فيه لابأس بها وهي بصيغة Mp3 وميزته أنه يضم هدد كبير من القراء والتحميل منه يسر.


وفيك بارك الله (الغزال)
رابط موقع رياض القرآن: اضغط هنـا
والموقع يقدم جودة (متوسطة/منخفضة) وأغلبها بصيغة ram أو ra تحتاج برنامج Real player، للحصول على النسخة الحديثة منه:
RealPlayer 11.0.0.181 Beta
الحجم: 13.2 ميجا
اضغط هنـا
ــــــــــــ
وأما الجودة المتوسطة، فأجود المواقع (المكتبة الصوتية للقرآن الكريم): هنــــا
ويقدم جودة Bitrate 64 kbps وهي نادرة على الإنترنت.

----------


## أسـامة

موقع زنجبيل
http://zanjabil.net/page.php?6

موقع كلام الله
http://kalamullah.com/quran.html

----------


## ابن رجب

جزيت خيرا ,,

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## أسـامة

في توجه جميل من المواقع العربية... 
تمت اضافة مصاحف ذات جودة عالية على عدة مواقع 

موقع طريق الإسلام...
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Quran

موقع بيت الإسلام "الدعوة والإرشاد بالسعودية"
http://www.islamhouse.com/pg/9207/quran/1

نداء الإسلام
http://islam-call.com/quran/masahef/

----------


## علي الغامدي

شكرا اخ اسامه بارك الله فيك وأجزل ثوابك

----------


## نَهَار الأرميني

رائعين بارك الله فيكم ولكم وجزاكم الخير الكثير

----------


## يحيى صالح

وهذان موقعان طيبان لسماع وقراءة وتحفيظ القرآن:

http://www.mosshaf.com/web/


http://quran.muslim-web.com/new.php

----------

